# Will work visa application cancel out QMAS visa application in process?



## VeggieLover (Jan 5, 2012)

Dear all,

Happy New Year!

Quick question: If one already has QMAS visa in process, will his application for work visa (get job after QMAS visa application turned in) cancel out his QMAS visa application?

Also will his wife's application for work visa cancel out his QMAS visa application? Since she is dependent on his QMAS visa application.

Thanks for your advice.
Veggie Lover


----------

